# visa requirments!



## jimmyjnas (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there! I will be hopefully moving to Dubia to start a new life and was worrying if cautions recieved would come up on a visa check and stop me moving. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jimmyjnas said:


> Hi there! I will be hopefully moving to Dubia to start a new life and was worrying if cautions recieved would come up on a visa check and stop me moving. Does anyone have any info on this?



As far as I am aware the Dubai authorities don't check on issues like this. Whether you new employer asks questions about your history is another matter.

Also bear in mind for the future, that issues for which you'd receive a custion in the Uk can result in prison or deportment here.


----------



## jimmyjnas (Feb 21, 2008)

Thankyou! Does my employer have the right to do a CRB check on me? And do you know if a simple caution would show? Many thanks


----------

